
Show HN: Custom Ipsum Generator for my team - seogasparini
http://www.landscapeipsum.com
======
seogasparini
I'm an SEO for a startup and I got tired of Lorem Ipsum and due to my
company's dev/design process, more times than I'd like it makes it to a live
webpage and goes unnoticed for weeks or months. So I figured if it'll
sometimes make it to a live webpage for Google to index, might as well have
some keywords of value in it (I know, keyword stuffing is bad, blah blah). I
decided to make a Landscape Ipsum generator to use and publish it on the web
in case anyone else ever needs this niche Ipsum content for websites they're
making/mocking up. It was only like an hour of PHP but I don't ever really
code custom stuff, so yes I am a little proud of it.

